# Disston D-95



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I found a couple of D-95's at a local pawn shop. I have $5 a piece for these "cheap" plastic handled saws. They have been sharpened quite a few times and have lost about an inch of steel over the past 70 years. I'm thinking of cutting them down into 20" panel saws. The etches are
Pretty faint so they don't appear to be collectors. I have heard that the steel on this model is great. Any opinions?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I meant I gave $5 each. I have gone on a old tool tear recently and was wanting to fix these up to use. Wanted to know opinions on cutting these down.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

If they're skinny and pointy on the toe go for it. Don't over heat the steel with a grinder or something, clamp the blade between two pieces of wood and use a fine tooth hacksaw blade. (in a hacksaw, not by itself) Cut through wood and blade together.
Show us before and after pics

Toby

P.S. I've also been told that the steel is great.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

They were super skinny at the tip so I went for it. They were both 8 pt so I filed one rip and one xcut. 









The handles cleaned up pretty nice, and one has a decent etch. They both cut well.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Excellent!
Good job, now you have two good users. Did you cut them to 20"?

Toby


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah. 20". I've been grabbing these quite a bit for smaller stock.


----------

